# Happy Birthday Lito (03/04)!!!



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy 3rd Birthday! I know you already had a great party, but maybe you can talk your mom into giving US some new pictures of you and your cute little brother. arty:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday from me too.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Lito


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone!!!!! Lito is presently laying here, he was enjoying belly rubs until his bratty little brother jumped on him  He says he is thrilled to have people who remember his birthday and he sends kisses. I will have to put some batteries into my camera and get some birthday photos later today.

Hugs!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Carlito! Sending lots of love from the other coast. Your gal Tink sends you lots of licks, too. If I could add sound to this post, I'd be singing the line that always gets him cocking his head sideways, "Happy birthday Meeessster Truuuuuump!"

This one is fairly low key, but I know he used to like it, so I'll resend the old video made for him.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

arty:arty:Happy Birthday Lito!
Can't wait to meet you in May!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Lito!!!! arty:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2::clap2:Happy Birthday Lito!:clap2::cheer2:
Hope you have a great day full of belly rubs and dreams of big bully sticks!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITO!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have a very Happy Birthday!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy #3 Lito!!! Hope it's filled w/fun and special treats!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DADDY!!!!








LOVE, MADDIE MAY


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Lito. Loved Kimberly's video for him. Wishing you a day full of hugs, kisses and belly rubs.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Happy Birthday, Daddy! * :hug:s :kiss:s Love, Benji


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Geri, it's actually a little embarrassing to post that, but he always loved when I said that "Mister Trump" in such an obnoxious sing-song voice. I swear, my neighbors all must have thought I was nuts there for a while calling out his name along with Ahnold's, whose name was said in a deep, gruff voice with a bad accent. LOL

Kristin sent me a great video of Lito & Nico on Lito's birthday today. I don't think I can get it uploaded though because my internet connection is so scrappy lately.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lito!arty:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lito!! arty:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Lito - I hope that your Birthday was wonderful, I know you got to have a big party this past weekend!! Kimberly, love the video = what a nice personal message to Carlito!! 

Have a good one & I will give you a big birthday belly rub when you come in May!!

L


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Happy 3rd Birthday, Lito!*

A blast from the past....October 2006....of Lito in FULL COAT! So gorgeous!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh that is a beautiful Carlito! I love that picture. Thanks for sharing it Jane!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITO!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lito! Freddie misses you the most!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

happy birthday lito!


----------

